# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل بی فایده بودن مدرسه (پیش دانشگاهی م)

## pardis1

من پیش تجربی ام تو یه مدرسه عادی ...

معلمای خوبی هم ندارم ...مدرسه خیلی وقتمو میگیره .... هیچیم یاد نمیگره ...کلا از جو کنکور دوره ..جوریه که همه فقط رو امتحانه مدرسه تمرکز میکنن....

من واسه ریاضی کلاس میرم ..دی وی دی میبینیم ...ینی اصلا تو مدرسه یاد نمیگیرم ...امروزم معلم شیمیمون بهمون گفته پرتکرار بخرید اونو حل کنیم میگع تا پر تکرارو تموم نکنید تست زدن فایده نداره ...

خانوادمم قبول نمیکنن ... میگن رتبه های برتر هم مدرسه رفتن


به نظرتون چیکار کنم

----------


## fifi.ml

اتفاقا من خیلی از رتبه برترارو میشناسم که مدرسه نرفتن،اونروز یکی اومده بود مدرسه مون رتبه دو رقمی ،میگفت من با اینکه تیزهوشان بودم ولی مدرسه نرفتم! 
ببین تاپیکای منو ببین،خیلی زور زدم مدرسه رو قانع کنم نرم مدرسه،ولی نشد که نشد
حالا بعده دو هفته دیروز رفتم مدرسه،حسابی بهم ریختم،از شیمی و فیزیک خیلی عقب افتادم
مدرسه نرفتن واسه کسی خوبه که خیلی خوب درس میخونه
تایم مطالعاتیت چطوره؟ترازت بالاس؟اگه اینطوریه بشین خونه،چون بیشتر برات فایده داره 
اما اگه نه،و فک میکنی بشینی خونه بیشتر درس میخونی کاملا در اشتباهی و نمیشه...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fifi.ml

اگه واقعا برنامه درسیت منظم نیست،برو مدرسه
هرچقدرم معلما بد باشن،تو یه چیزی یادمیگیری مطمئن باش


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pardis1

> اتفاقا من خیلی از رتبه برترارو میشناسم که مدرسه نرفتن،اونروز یکی اومده بود مدرسه مون رتبه دو رقمی ،میگفت من با اینکه تیزهوشان بودم ولی مدرسه نرفتم! 
> ببین تاپیکای منو ببین،خیلی زور زدم مدرسه رو قانع کنم نرم مدرسه،ولی نشد که نشد
> حالا بعده دو هفته دیروز رفتم مدرسه،حسابی بهم ریختم،از شیمی و فیزیک خیلی عقب افتادم
> مدرسه نرفتن واسه کسی خوبه که خیلی خوب درس میخونه
> تایم مطالعاتیت چطوره؟ترازت بالاس؟اگه اینطوریه بشین خونه،چون بیشتر برات فایده داره 
> اما اگه نه،و فک میکنی بشینی خونه بیشتر درس میخونی کاملا در اشتباهی و نمیشه...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ببین

----------


## pardis1

> اگه واقعا برنامه درسیت منظم نیست،برو مدرسه
> هرچقدرم معلما بد باشن،تو یه چیزی یادمیگیری مطمئن باش
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


هیچی یاد نمیگیرم ...میگم انقدر چیزی نمیفهمم که بعد میام تو خونه خودم چن تا درسنامه میخونم ..انقدر بد تدریس میکنن یا شاید من نفهمم ... یکیک برنامه مدرسه با ازمون  اصلا هماهنگ نیس

----------


## Sanazbst

اینا سلیقه ایِ
من خودم سال کنکورم هی مدرسه نرفتم آخرم ضربشو خوردم چون از جو کنکوری فاصله گرفته بودم
اما خیلی از دوستام با نرفتن مدرسه رتبشون عالی شد
اگه میبینی واقعا مدرسه بهت لطمه میزنه بشین منطقی با خونوادت صحبت کن از مشاور یا پشتیبانت هم کمک بخواه تا خانوادتو راضی کنه
موفق باشی ������

----------


## tarranom

بستگی به خودت داره، ولی بازم اگه مدرسه بری هر چه قدرم که ضرر داشته باشه ،بالاخره یه فایده هایی هم داره اما تصمیم اخر با خودته بشین فکر کن و همه جوانبو در نظر بگیر،

----------


## tarranom

بستگی به خودت داره، ولی بازم اگه مدرسه بری هر چه قدرم که ضرر داشته باشه ،بالاخره یه فایده هایی هم داره اما تصمیم اخر با خودته بشین فکر کن و همه جوانبو در نظر بگیر،

----------

